# My first runner (oscillator)



## Mo deller (Aug 20, 2009)

I can now join you happy band of people who have built and run an engine. I am interested in i/c mostly and joined this forum to learn more about them. What I did learn was how infectious other types can be. Also that I needed a simpler project to help me serve my apprentiship. So with oscillatoritis taking hold I found the drawings for Lucy. Not having any plastic the correct thickness I used what I had and came up with my own version in aluminium and steel. Not the prettiest or the best finished but a valuble exersize for me and a useful boost to actually complete something.
Not having a compressor I used a can of airbrush propellant. Not really expecting it to run but to my surprise away it went.

First a photo of the form tool I made to turn a couple of feet.






A couple of side views









I hope to post a short video soon.

Peter


----------



## rake60 (Aug 20, 2009)

Congratulations Peter! Thm:
That first one is always the best.

Rick


----------



## Mo deller (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks Rick

Hopefully here is the video.


----------



## ChooChooMike (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats Peter !! Nice little bling on the legs 

Mike


----------



## Maryak (Aug 20, 2009)

Peter,

Congratulations. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## vlmarshall (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats, good work! :bow:


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Aug 20, 2009)

Congratulations.
And thanks for showing the form tool.

That was the first time I've seen an airbrush propellant can hooked up (although I've heard tell about it).

Any idea what PSI you can get? Or how long it would last? I know time would be a function of engine requirements...but any reference would be good.

Thanks for the video.


----------



## GailInNM (Aug 20, 2009)

Congratulations Peter,

You have a fine runner. Thm:

You have started a journey on a long slippery slope. It only gets worse.
You always remember the first one, but after 50 years of building I still get excited at the first run of any new engine. The excitement just does not seem to wear off. You are probably already thinking of your next one. If so then you fit right in the normal range for this group.  :idea:

Gail in NM


----------



## putputman (Aug 20, 2009)

Well Peter, your hooked now. There is no cure for what just happened to you.  

Like Gail said, you will get the same feeling no matter how simple or how complicated your future engines get. ;D ;D


----------



## CrewCab (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice one Peter  ........... yup, your hooked .............. looking forward to your IC thread ;D

CC


----------



## deere_x475guy (Aug 20, 2009)

Nicely done Peter.


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Aug 20, 2009)

Peter,

Great job. Thm: Thm: Thm: I like the sound. It has a small lawn mower quality to it.

Bob


----------



## rleete (Aug 20, 2009)

Very nice. If this is just your first, I'm sure we can expect some nice stuff in the future, too.


----------



## Jadecy (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats! There is nothing like having an engine you built run for the first time. Great job!


----------



## Deanofid (Aug 20, 2009)

Good job, Peter. Looks like you have a great little runner on your hands!
Nice job on the base, too.

Dean


----------



## Foozer (Aug 21, 2009)

Looking Good

What you got planed for number 2?

Robert


----------



## eskimobob (Aug 21, 2009)

Very nice 8)


----------



## arnoldb (Aug 21, 2009)

Well done Peter  - And like other members said: now the bug has bitten, you're infected 

Arnold


----------



## PhiberOptix (Aug 21, 2009)

Congratulations on a job well done, 

I like the way it has been made from all white metal (least it looks to be that way)
Just my personal feelings, but I think it looks far better all in one colour,

I also appreciate the extra effort that went into the feet

Top Notch

PS: I will have to steal your Idea of 'Canned Air' as finding a compressor with a regulator to run mine on is nigh on impossible

Regards
Andy


----------



## chuck foster (Aug 21, 2009)

nice little engine peter, as others have said the first is always the best and now that you have built a runner you are hooked.

just look at our own brian rupnow, he started out building an engine similar to yours and now he has a whole bunch of engines.

chuck


----------



## Mo deller (Aug 21, 2009)

Thankyou everyone for your interest and encouraging comments. They are much appreciated.

Zeeprogrammer, the run you see in the video is the duration of that cannister before it ices up and looses pressure. No idea what the psi is. It is a heavy drain on it as there is air escaping all the time. This could be that I made an error in the ports or perhaps need a stronger spring, I dont know. I do have a larger cannister but it was the small one I found first. I'll try a stronger spring and large can if I can find them.

Foozer, number 2 I would hope to be the Vega twin I already started but I am getting stuck with it on a couple of things so who knows. I may well get distracted again when I see something else on here ;D

Phiberoptix, glad you like it. I nearly made a brass piston but thought it would look wrong.

Thanks again everyone,
Peter.


----------



## slick95 (Aug 22, 2009)

Great build Peter. :bow:

I hope to have my IC completed soon (Duclos Odds N' Ends).

Thanks for sharing...

Jeff


----------



## BMyers (Aug 22, 2009)

Great job, welcome to the fold Thm:


----------



## Mo deller (Aug 23, 2009)

I had a little play again today and it is running better with a stronger spring. My porting seems fine. Found a larger can but it was getting low and at a guess only has the volume of the small one. Anyway it ran the engine well and I got a duration of a couple of minutes from it by shaking it when it started to lose pressure.

Peter


----------



## itowbig (Aug 23, 2009)

all i can say is yeeeee great engine i like the legs toooo


----------



## tonphil1960 (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice work Peter, 

  I love looking at peoples first works/ runners , as I am new to this also, so new I don't even have my lathe yet ! Will in a week or so though ! Gives me inspiration to get building soon ! Was this a material/round stock kit or did you do it from plans only? Nice work, nice finish all around.

Tony...


----------



## Mo deller (Sep 7, 2009)

tonphil1960  said:
			
		

> Nice work Peter,
> 
> I love looking at peoples first works/ runners , as I am new to this also, so new I don't even have my lathe yet ! Will in a week or so though ! Gives me inspiration to get building soon ! Was this a material/round stock kit or did you do it from plans only? Nice work, nice finish all around.
> 
> Tony...



Hello Tony,

   Thanks for the compliment. It was made up from materials I had. It's based on Lucy and I found the plans here http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=97.0
Hope all goes smoothly getting your new lathe set up.

Peter


----------



## tonphil1960 (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks, Yes I'll look into Lucy myself as a first engine. 

Tony


----------

